# Arabian Foal Due in October! Predictions & Pedigree?? * update, she is here *



## EnduranceLover6

Okay so I'm being a complete horse nerd here, but my excitement is overwhelming! I have a foal that is due in early October (possibly even next month!) and I thought it would be fun to hear your predictions on color and sex of the foal. Here are the sire & dam's information:

Sire
Zaire SLG
BLACK
Zaire Slg Arabian
*Has no other foals (this will be his first)








Dam
Ma Hijo Velvet
CHESTNUT
Ma Hijo Velvet Arabian
*Has 3 previous foals (1 black by black stallion, 1 chestnut by black stallion, and one bay by grey stallion)








I would also love to know what you Arabian breeders/owners think about the pedigrees. I know basic bloodlines when it comes to Arabian breeding but I'd love to learn more if possible  

*Don't forget to leave your guesses!!*
Color: black, bay, or chestnut?
Sex: filly or colt?


----------



## MsLady

I'll play along- black filly.
Out of curiosity, how old is your picture of your mare?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arab Mama

I hope more people play along. I like your bloodlines on both sides. I really know next to nothing about breeding, but here's my guess:

I'm going with a bay colt.

My hubby says black filly.

You'd better keep track and let us know! I'd say more pics of momma are a must. I admire your courage to breed your mare at the age of 21. I think I'd be a wreck. I have a black Arabian mare I'm thinking about breeding. She's only 9 and has never been bred, but I think I'll wait a year or two yet. I want a black foal and have my eye on a nice stud.






He's got great bloodlines:

Pharo Vallon Arabian

I'm a Magnum Psyche fan. What do you do with your mare? Do you show, trail ride, or do endurance as your screen name implies. What are her three prior babies doing....


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you guys for playing along...you rock :wink:

So here's the scoop, both mare and stallion belong to my uncle. I have my own Arabian mare that I compete endurance with and I love her to death. I posted her below. 








We decided to breed Zaire to Velvet last summer but due to mother nature she didn't take until the last time we attempted to breed, hence a late due date. My whole family thought she would never take, so we are ecstatic. All of Velvet's foals have grown up to be excellent performance horses. Zaire has no foals prior to this one so we are excited to see what he produces. His sire Zambizy was an extraordinary stallion who produced many versatile performance horses, including some phenomenal endurance horses. I've grown up with both of theses horses, including Zambizy when he was still alive, so its very exciting to know I'll have my own little bundle to raise and hopefully compete. If all goes well this foal may be my Tevis horse  Okay enough of my family affair! 

Velvet is indeed 21, but a bursting ball of energy. My uncle says he's never seen her so sassy, so let's hope that's a good thing :wink:

Here are some more picture of Zaire and Velvet

Sassy Mamma












































*So this is what we got so far:*
Black filly-2
Bay colt-1


----------



## Falcor74

The daddy is gorgeous!!! I will say a black colt, since she seems to have a prevalence for throwing boys, lol! :lol:


----------



## WSArabians

Bay colt, because it seems to be Year of the Penis LOL


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you Falcor 
WS Arabians...year of the penis it is! :lol:

I forgot to mention Velvet has a milk vein already! If she goes full term the baby will be born on October 19th. Personally I think she'll have it early, but now that I say that she'll carry it longer lol. If she foals at 320 days she could have it as early as September 27th! What do you guys think? She's smaller, but I have no idea how long she carried her other foals.

*Predictions:*
Black filly-2
Black colt-1
Bay colt-2


----------



## MsBHavin

Dads a nice looking boy for sure!

October for a foal? Are you in an area where its warmer in oct?

Ignore that last part i see you rebred later causing a late foal. I can't wait to see what colors you pick for the foal lol I love foals in foal blankies.


----------



## Red Gate Farm

Bay filly.

I'll even go one further and add the stripe on the nose and two socks on the hinds like mom. Wouldn't that be striking?:thumbsup:


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Red Gate Farm--that would be VERY striking...keep your good thoughts coming my way! lol

MsBHavin--you forgot to guess the color and sex! I'm holding you all to it :wink: 

For you Arab people....please feel free to educate me on the bloodlines. I can pick out some, but the more I can learn the better!

*Predictions:*
Black filly-2
Black colt-1
Bay filly-1
Bay colt-2

*NO CHESTNUTS?!?!? :shock:


----------



## morganarab94

Im going to guess bay colt as well.


----------



## WSArabians

I pretty much had all chestnuts so I wont go as far as to say you will get a filly, but hopefully a different colour at least LOL
I'll do bloodlines when Im off my mobile. Too much of a pain on the phone!


----------



## MsBHavin

Is that daddy in the show picture? He is STUNNING!

I'm going with Black colt


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you WSArabians!

MsBHavin--yes that is Zaire. He's a handsome fellow. Below is his sire Zambizy, my uncles beloved black stallion that passes away. He was a one of a kind stallion and we hope Zaire will be as well. 















Predictions:
Black filly-2
Black colt-2
Bay filly-1
Bay colt-3


----------



## dbarabians

I will venture a bay colt .
That is a very nice stallion. I have seen his picture somewhere before and thought I would not mind owning him. LOL.
Good luck with the foal. Shalom


----------



## my2geldings

EnduranceLover6 said:


> Okay so I'm being a complete horse nerd here, but my excitement is overwhelming! I have a foal that is due in early October (possibly even next month!) and I thought it would be fun to hear your predictions on color and sex of the foal. Here are the sire & dam's information:
> 
> Sire
> Zaire SLG
> BLACK
> Zaire Slg Arabian
> *Has no other foals (this will be his first)
> View attachment 248737
> 
> 
> Dam
> Ma Hijo Velvet
> CHESTNUT
> Ma Hijo Velvet Arabian
> *Has 3 previous foals (1 black by black stallion, 1 chestnut by black stallion, and one bay by grey stallion)
> View attachment 248745
> 
> 
> I would also love to know what you Arabian breeders/owners think about the pedigrees. I know basic bloodlines when it comes to Arabian breeding but I'd love to learn more if possible
> 
> *Don't forget to leave your guesses!!*
> Color: black, bay, or chestnut?
> Sex: filly or colt?


I say it will be a chestnut filly.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Both mare and stallion are gorgeous. I'm going to say black filly! I'm not much for bloodlines. I recognize some of the older ones like Bask and Nazeer, but I really don't know a ton about either one, other than what Wikipedia has to offer. Wish I could say more! But good luck, I look forward to seeing what you get with this. Arabs and Arab crosses are my favorites.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

I say black filly. The parents are stunning!


----------



## Arab Mama

Holy cow! Your Tevis horse! You've got some great aspirations. Now that I've seen your uncle's stud, I may have to rethink my baby-daddy choice. What a stunning boy. Does he have show or endurance points yet? I love your bay mare. Do you compete in endurance regularly? Ever come to FL to compete?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen

Im going against the grain and say seal bay Filly  (I Love seal bays XD)


----------



## EnduranceLover6

You guys are such an enthusiastic group...I love it! Thank you all for your kind compliments  As much fun as we are having here with color and gender I do want to say that health is my #1 priority here, but might as well have some fun while we are waiting! 

dbarabians--you may have seen him on Polish Breeding Enthusiasts on FB? My uncle advertised him on there a few months ago as a new stud for live cover. 

KigerQueen--not sure if a seal bay is possible but I stuck your guess in with the bays...if it ends up being seal bay we'll remember to give you extra brownie points :wink:

Arab Mama--thank you. I'm competing my mare in CTRs at the moment and hope to move her up to her first LD this October. Depending on how she does we plan to tackle a 50 next year. As for Zaire, he has an extensive show career that can be found on AHA database. He has never done endurance himself (although I'd love to have him) but many of his siblings/relatives have done exceedingly well. This is my aunt's endurance horse out of Zambizy...so that would make him Zaire's half brother. He is a beast and has FANTASTIC recoveries. 















*Predictions:*
Black filly-4
Black colt-2
Bay filly-2
Bay colt-4
Chestnut filly-1

*Black filly & Bay colt are in the lead!!!


----------



## Red Gate Farm

EnduranceLover6 said:


> KigerQueen--not sure if a seal bay is possible but I stuck your guess in with the bays...if it ends up being seal bay we'll remember to give you *extra brownie* points :wink:


We get *brownies* if we guess right? :clap:ALRIGHT!


----------



## MsBHavin

Brownies?? PFFT. I want the baby if I win! haha


----------



## Arab Mama

I agree on the brownie points. I'll take the foal! That's a whole lot of work to get to Te,vis. There is a Google Earth map somewhere that shows the route. I'll post the link when I find it. I have a friend who practices at the Grand Canyon for Tevis. We do a few CTRs and LDs wben we are conditioned. We have another friend who made the 60 rider cut, to be considered for the WEG a few years ago. The most we've done is 28 miles and THAT is grueling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

You're all foal thieves! :lol: I'll make you brownies but you can't have my baby. 

Arab Mama--Tevis is a huge goal of mine. I envy your friends who train for it. I crewed for Tevis last year and interned with Christoph Schork and Dian Woodward all summer in Moab, UT. It was the most amazing experience of my life and I can't wait to go back. Christoph took 4th place in Tevis this year so I was tickled  I know I'm determined enough to do it, whether it's on my horse or someone else's, but what a great accomplishment it would be to complete it on your own horse that you worked so hard to condition and prepare!


----------



## Dripples

Im guessing a black colt. Beautiful horses!


----------



## Arab Mama

Our friend that got us into endurance also nearly made the cut for the world endurance team several years ago. They took the top ten and she was thirteenth. I think it was in 2008, one of her horses won the AHA endurance horse of the year. Endurance takes a lot of work and dedication, but it is SO rewarding. It is a chance to really strengthen the bond with your horse and be proud of knowing you've done the best you possibly can. I'm hoping my 25 year old gelding we be able to remain my primary endurance horse until the end of his days. My 9 year old mare will do well when she starts, but I so enjoy the time I spend with my boy. If you Google "Horses in the Morning" they did a show last week featuring my friend Karen Chatton who came in 25th at Tevis this year. If I remember correctly, she is going to be doing a monthly show on endurance.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you Dripples!

Arab Mama--What a great resource! I think I may have seen Karen before, did she compete in Tevis last year? Her guest Sue Hedgecock (who won Haggin Cup this year) I was able to meet while staying at a ride with Christoph. I also crew for her identical twin sister here in Vermont...small world isn't it!?! I would love to see pictures of you 25 year old endurance horse...I think its great that you continue to keep him fit and youthful 

Predictions:
Black filly-4
Black colt-3
Bay filly-2
Bay colt-4
Chestnut filly-1


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Figured I'd share another picture of Velvet as she gets closer. Can you tell she's ready for this pregnancy to be over?? :wink:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I'm gonna guess chestnut colt, both mama and daddy are gorgeous! :wink:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Depending on agouti statuses of mom and sire, "seal bay" (also known as brown) is entirely possible. 

I'm going to vote for a black filly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arab Mama

EnduranceLover6 said:


> Figured I'd share another picture of Velvet as she gets closer. Can you tell she's ready for this pregnancy to be over?? :wink:
> View attachment 264641


Can't say I blame her - especially if your summer has been anything like ours in FL with brutal heat and unrelenting rain.

Yes, Karen rode last year. I think this is her third Tevis completion (maybe more). Sounds like you have the right guidance to learn what you need to have the chance to make it. It is a way of life. If you can deal with that, then you've got a good possibility of getting there. I'm looking forward to getting done with this heat so we can start training again. It is just too hot to ask my boy to even try to start pushing. I'll have to dig up a few pics of him for you. I will be starting my black mare in endurance before long, but not until my steady boy is ready to retire from it. He comes first in all things. 

Can't wait to see this baby of yours!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you HorseLovinLady...we now have a new prediction...chestnut colt! Black filly has taken the lead. 

Arab Mama--our summer has been similar, minus FL humidity. We got a lot of rain and crazy heat waves. Right now it feels like Fall has snuck up on us, only in the 60s and 70s which is perfect riding weather. I'm trying to enjoy it before we get snow-Yuck.

Predictions:
Black filly-5
Black colt-3
Bay filly-2
Bay colt-4
Chestnut filly-1
Chestnut colt-1


----------



## Zexious

Bay colt is my guess~ (Not so much a guess as a hope! xD)


----------



## EnduranceLover6

I like bays as well, especially with lots of chrome :wink:

Predictions:
Black filly-5
Black colt-3
Bay filly-2
Bay colt-5
Chestnut filly-1
Chestnut colt-1


----------



## Zexious

^Yes! Flash all the way! ;D


----------



## Arab Mama

How's the "cooking" going?


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Arab Mama said:


> How's the "cooking" going?


The cooking is going well! Velvet only has 3 weeks left and wants this baby OUT! The baby has been very active...hope that means we will have a little athlete on our hands!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arab Mama

I hope so. You have some great aspirations. We are going to an endurance clinic next weekend. We've been out of the loop for a couple of years so we need to work back up to it. Hopefully our senior horses are still up to the task. I think they should be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Oh fun! I like to crew and go to clinics as much as I can. You can never stop learning and meeting new people, and endurance is a great sport to do both 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin

I think we need more pictures


----------



## EnduranceLover6

I'll try to get more pictures asap...here is another from the photo shoot last month...poor Velvet is much bigger now. 








Any more color & gender guesses? As of now the black filly and bay colt are in the lead! I suppose I can include MY predictions as well now that we are close. I have a weird feeling that its going to be a chestnut filly, not sure why, just my gut feeling. We shall see! 

Predictions:
Black filly-5
Black colt-3
Bay filly-2
Bay colt-5
Chestnut filly-2
Chestnut colt-1


----------



## MsBHavin

I love her, I can't wait to see the resulting foal!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

7 more days until due! 

These are the final predictions (unless we have any more guesses between now and the baby arriving!)

Black filly-5
Black colt-3
Bay filly-2
Bay colt-5
Chestnut filly-2
Chestnut colt-1 

*I'm going to laugh if it's a chestnut colt :lol:


----------



## Falcor74

That would be about par for the course! Can't wait for baby pics!


----------



## Zexious

I bet it will be adorable, regardless of the color


----------



## Doodlesweaver

Bay colt.  
Can't wait to see the pics!

It will be funny if you get a chestnut colt!

So do you have names picked out?


----------



## cobra

gonna say chestnut colt, just to be different 

can't wait to see pics when she has it.....


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yay more guesses! I do have a few names I like but I don't want to choose until the baby is born. I will post pictures and the name asap! 

*Predictions:*
Black filly-5
Black colt-3
Bay filly-2
Bay colt-6
Chestnut filly-2
Chestnut colt-2


----------



## ladygodiva1228

Both are stunning horses. I am going to say Black Colt born on October 7th and he will have two rear socks like mom and a star. 

And if that really happens I'm playing the lottery LOL.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

ladygodiva1228 said:


> Both are stunning horses. I am going to say Black Colt born on October 7th and he will have two rear socks like mom and a star.
> 
> And if that really happens I'm playing the lottery LOL.


Way to be specific, I like it! I'd be speechless if your right! 

*Predictions:*
Black filly-5
Black colt-4
Bay filly-2
Bay colt-6
Chestnut filly-2
Chestnut colt-2


----------



## WSArabians

I love Momma.


----------



## WSArabians

How are things going?.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Things are going well! I meant to post sooner but things have been pretty busy between school, work, and conditioning my other mare for endurance. 

Velvet is only 2 days away from her due date! She's got a huge milk vein but no bagging up yet. Here is a picture of daddy that was taken today 








WSArabians--would you mind sharing your opinion on both sire & dam's pedigrees? I'd like to know what you think.


----------



## MsBHavin

Daddy is certainly a studmuffin isn't he?

I'm super excited to see the resulting foal!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

MsBHavin said:


> Daddy is certainly a studmuffin isn't he?
> 
> I'm super excited to see the resulting foal!


You and me both! Yes Zaire is quite the stud muffin...hopefully he passes on lots of those good genetics :wink:


----------



## MsBHavin

I have no doubt he will. I'm excited to see the baby, and where this babies training takes them! I love watching the little ones become great equine citizens


----------



## WSArabians

They're both a mix of Polish, Eygptian, and Crabbet lines. 
Gdnask was probably Bask's best sons in terms of showing and being a sire. I think he outdid his sire, which of course makes a sire good! Bask was probably one of the most influential sires of his time. 
Comet was an incredible athelete and superb sire. I haven't met a Comet bred horse that didn't have an incredible mind - sometimes hot but always a thinker. 
Nazeer was a huge breeder in Eygptian lines and was a great horse. 

El Paso... Probably one of my all time favourite sires. There is nothing this horse did that wasn't perfection. Poland held onto him forever until a cheque was offered for a million dollars. If I could get my hands on a breeding El Paso daughter, I would probably die. He was a superb broodmare producer. 

Oran Van Crabbet is really cool to see. He of course goes back to Skowronek and Neurddin II, who was the sire of Aladdinn. 

Khemosabi, of course, another of my all time favourites. Hard to beat the athelticsm and temperments Khemosabi passed down, generation after generation. 

Over all, a great blend of proven athletes and sires. I'm more of a fan of the mare, but both are lovely!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

WSArabians said:


> They're both a mix of Polish, Eygptian, and Crabbet lines.
> Gdnask was probably Bask's best sons in terms of showing and being a sire. I think he outdid his sire, which of course makes a sire good! Bask was probably one of the most influential sires of his time.
> Comet was an incredible athelete and superb sire. I haven't met a Comet bred horse that didn't have an incredible mind - sometimes hot but always a thinker.
> Nazeer was a huge breeder in Eygptian lines and was a great horse.
> 
> El Paso... Probably one of my all time favourite sires. There is nothing this horse did that wasn't perfection. Poland held onto him forever until a cheque was offered for a million dollars. If I could get my hands on a breeding El Paso daughter, I would probably die. He was a superb broodmare producer.
> 
> Oran Van Crabbet is really cool to see. He of course goes back to Skowronek and Neurddin II, who was the sire of Aladdinn.
> 
> Khemosabi, of course, another of my all time favourites. Hard to beat the athelticsm and temperments Khemosabi passed down, generation after generation.
> 
> Over all, a great blend of proven athletes and sires. I'm more of a fan of the mare, but both are lovely!


Thank you so much for sharing. Velvet was due today but no luck so far...I will keep you all updated!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Guess what!?!?!?!







:happydance::happydance:


----------



## CLaPorte432

Wax!!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

CLaPorte432 said:


> Wax!!!!!!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes! Let's keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## cobra

Yay  Can't wait.....


----------



## MsLady

Not gonna lie, if she has it before Sage I'm going to cry!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

MsLady said:


> Not gonna lie, if she has it before Sage I'm going to cry!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't blame you...you have been waiting forever! I've been following your thread and looking for baby pictures daily. Maybe tonight we should all do the baby dance! :lol:


----------



## MsLady

Lol....rain dance, foal dance, 7 day fast ( well 7 hour ) I'm getting pretty impatient, and desperate, I would do just about anything for her to pop out this foal. 

Just say NO to pasture breeding!! That is my new motto.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Velvet is now streaming milk...hopefully this isn't a false alarm!


----------



## TexasBlaze

My mare foaled within 4 hours of streaming milk in 2011


----------



## EnduranceLover6

TexasBlaze said:


> My mare foaled within 4 hours of streaming milk in 2011


Texas Blaze I like the way you think! Thank you for the positive outlook...I am anxiously waiting!


----------



## cobra

She sounds close.....can't wait to see what she has.  Now i am not gonna be able to sleep, lol.....


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Uggghh me either...


----------



## JulieG

OH! I'm JUST in time!

Chestnut filly. 

Good luck!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

JulieG said:


> OH! I'm JUST in time!
> 
> Chestnut filly.
> 
> Good luck!


Good timing Julie! I will add you to our list of predictions! 

Predictions:
Black filly-5
Black colt-4
Bay filly-2
Bay colt-6
Chestnut filly-3
Chestnut colt-2


----------



## MsLady

Good luck, I really do hope tonight is your night!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze

Im gonna guess bay filly!

and yea! I woke up and checked her at 7 am (had a lamb show) she was streaming milk and i decided i was gonna watch her that night. She eats all her breakfast, no signs of immanent baby. 11:00 dad leaves the house and she's up eating no obvious labor signs. 12:30 we come home and foalie is completely dry running around the pasture!! I wanted to murder her!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you MsLady! I will send good foaling vibes your way as well


----------



## SunnyDraco

I have been silently stalking this thread... My favorite horse breed 

Since late guesses at color/gender are being allowed... I will add mine at this time. I am going with: bay filly 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

TexasBlaze said:


> Im gonna guess bay filly!
> 
> and yea! I woke up and checked her at 7 am (had a lamb show) she was streaming milk and i decided i was gonna watch her that night. She eats all her breakfast, no signs of immanent baby. 11:00 dad leaves the house and she's up eating no obvious labor signs. 12:30 we come home and foalie is completely dry running around the pasture!! I wanted to murder her!


My first foal was born like that! Mare had him while I was at school and he was dry and running when I got home, so mad! I will add you to our list Texas Blaze & Sunny Draco!

Predictions:
Black filly-5
Black colt-4
Bay filly-4
Bay colt-6
Chestnut filly-3
Chestnut colt-2


----------



## MsLady

How is she? It stormed here all night so I'm hoping!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

:happydance: SHE HAS ARRIVED! :happydance:

Velvet had her at about 5am this morning, no complications, and baby stood right up and ate. So relieved that everything went smoothly. She is very independent already and I am in LOVE! I will post more pictures tonight once everything calms down a bit


----------



## cobra

Yay  Congrats....looks like those voting for a bay filly won.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

cobra said:


> Yay  Congrats....looks like those voting for a bay filly won.


Yes bay filly won! 

SunnyDraco, TexasBlaze, Red Gate Farm, and KigerQueen you all made excellent predictions!


----------



## JulieG

She's adorable!


----------



## MsLady

😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭


She is beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you guys! I am in "la-la" land right now over her...I promise I'll put up more pictures ASAP!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Congrats 
She is beautiful, I look forward to more pictures. She has a nicely centered star as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin

She is beautiful!!


----------



## Falcor74

Congrats! Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

I'm so happy for you!!! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## TexasBlaze

I don't usually do color/gender guesses but I was just feeling a bay filly yesterday xD


----------



## HorseLovinLady

She's cute, congrats!!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you everyone...Today was a busy day and I'm sorry for posting so late!

Baby is doing great, independent and spirited! With much thought, my family and I have decided to name our new girl *Velencia * (Vel-en-see-ah) which was taken from the word Valencia which means strong, healthy, and brave. We wanted her to have a unique name that also took on some qualities of her Mamma's name since that is Polish breeding tradition. 

So here are a couple more pictures of our little Velencia later this afternoon...looking strong & healthy as ever!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

She is soooooo freaking cute!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose

Congratulations! What a BEAUTIFUL little filly and gorgeous parents!


----------



## Arab Mama

OMG! (((HUGS))) WANT! She is perfect. I don't think I've ever seen a more beautiful baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin

What an absolutely stunning little girl! I am excited to see her progress!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you all...I hope to continue sharing her with you as she grows these next few months.


----------



## WSArabians

Too freaking cute!!!!!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

She is the most precious thing!


----------



## MsLady

I love the name, I hope it suits her well! She is such a doll, such a pretty face.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87

congrats how cute is she !


----------



## Arab Mama

Have you told her about Tevis yet? lol


----------



## Druydess

Congrats on your little girl!!!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Arab Mama said:


> Have you told her about Tevis yet? lol


Haha no! We don't want to scare he too early! :lol:


----------



## EnduranceLover6

More pictures! 

Only 4 days old and already struttin' her stuff! :wink:


----------



## pixelsandponies

What a beautiful little filly!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Congratulations on your lovely little filly!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you both! 

Just one more pic tonight...can't forget her head!


----------



## Zexious

Oh my goodness... She is just the most adorable thing ever. I was hoping for a boy, but she is a doll. Many congratulations! I can't wait for more pics <3


----------



## MsLady

She is just so dainty and such a little doll. I know you are so proud of her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arab Mama

Boy, those long legs will sure come in handy for endurance. Having that pretty little head to look at sure ain't bad either!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin

I agree with ArabMama..

we need moar pictures!


----------



## Corporal

What is NOT to like?!?!?
Arab + filly + GORGEOUS!!!! = GREAT CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you guys! This week has been so hectic and stressful...I'm not sure if all of you know, but the filly is in KY and I am in VT, so I haven't even been able to see her in person yet! Breaks my heart because I want to hold her for days. My uncle (who owns both sire & dam) had made an agreement with me after I asked him to attempt the breeding last summer, but now I think he is having second thoughts now that she is here  I talked to him this morning about it and he is still agreeing to let me take her, so I'm sending support $$ out for him this morning. I will fight till' the end of the earth for her! For those of you who have, or are expecting foals, I am extremely jealous that you get to be with them. I am just dying to see her and bring her home. As for pictures...I will post EVERY single one on here for you guys when I receive them. I will try to keep my family affair out of it, but I'll keep you all updated on our journey.


----------



## rideverystride

SOOO pretty . She looks like she has a lot of personality. And her face is just so dainty. I'm in love .


----------



## PaintHorseMares

EnduranceLover6 said:


> More pictures!
> 
> Only 4 days old and already struttin' her stuff! :wink:
> View attachment 301874
> 
> View attachment 301882


A real looker! Congrats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you! She is very shy and skiddish in a stall so she's getting more handling every day, but outside she is a wild thing! Already starting to eat grain!

Here's a picture of Lakan giving her some love, she looks like she'd like to do something naughty :wink: I can't get over her big eyes!


----------



## WSArabians

Too cute!
My last three still think they are wild childs, too! LOL


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Velencia, or "Vee" as we call her, is growing fast already! She has settled down a lot and is starting to be more brave around people. She also loves the outdoors, which is good because I'm secretly hoping she will be a kick-*** endurance horse :wink: 

Here she is showing off her new halter...not thrilled lol


----------



## my2geldings

Congrats on that new baby!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

I haven't updated you guys in a while! In a couple of days Vee will be a month old...and boy is she growing 

Here she is shedding out her baby fuzz





























She is becoming more and more friendly by the day. Now instead of hiding behind her Mom she walks right up to you in the stall to get attention. I'm curious to see how light/dark she will be once she sheds out completely.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Okay so I have a question for you guys...do you think Vee will be bay after she's done shedding out her baby fur?

My grandmother thinks she could turn out liver chestnut, but I think she will be bay. Thoughts?

P.S. I will post more pictures asap!


----------



## CLaPorte432

She is bay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl

She's adorable - congrats!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

CLaPorte432 said:


> She is bay.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's what I thought. I'd love her no matter what color, but I secretly have my heart set on her being bay 

Here are a couple more pictures of her yesterday.


----------



## Zexious

She's awfully cute!

And yes, definitely bay


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you. She is very opinionated and proud of herself all the time. This was a picture of her yesterday during halter training...SO MAD!


----------



## Arab Mama

OMG - she is precious!

Color is the last thing i look at. Most of the time it is of little consequence to me. I'm uneducated in genetics, but I'd say bay as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Another picture of Vee baby! I can't believe how big & beautiful she is already...I'm so obsessed! lol








I'm trying to think of a good color for her, what do you guy's think? I'm feeling a deep, bright purple!


----------



## Yogiwick

Lol, she is precious!
Wait on the color until you see what she ends up as. Yes bay, but there are so many different shades...  I do like purple though.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> Lol, she is precious!
> Wait on the color until you see what she ends up as. Yes bay, but there are so many different shades...  I do like purple though.


I agree. I think purple will look good no matter what shade she ends up being


----------



## EnduranceLover6

7 WEEKS OLD! 

She's getting stocky! We call her "Tank Baby".


----------



## EnduranceLover6

And...some more


----------



## Yogiwick

Oh my she looks TINY outside!! So cute!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> Oh my she looks TINY outside!! So cute!


That's because she IS tiny! lol...but mighty inside :wink: She struts around like she owns the place.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Vee is now 2 months old! Every month brings us closer and closer together...I'm so overly impatient!


----------



## trainerunlimited

What a cute little thing! She does look like she has quite a bit of personality! Cant wait for you to get her home! Nothing better than raising a baby your way


----------



## EnduranceLover6

trainerunlimited said:


> What a cute little thing! She does look like she has quite a bit of personality! Cant wait for you to get her home! Nothing better than raising a baby your way


Yes I agree!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arab Mama

She is beautiful. I can't wait to see you bring her home.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Arab Mama said:


> She is beautiful. I can't wait to see you bring her home.


Thank you Arab Mama. I have never been so excited, March seems so far away. Never again will I do a "long distance" breeding...I'm just too impatient. I just want to start working with her and building our relationship, and spoiling her of course!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Oh, and I got more pictures!!! :happydance:


----------



## Yogiwick

Loving the pics! Keep them coming!


----------



## Yogiwick

When do you get to see her?


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> When do you get to see her?


Unfortunately not until I get her in March...hence the impatience...basically torture :lol:

Thankfully my grandmother & uncle (who have her) are sending me lots of pictures and giving me updates all the time. When she gets here there will be a picture/video overload!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Oh! And I know this is extremely childish (being almost 22 years old lol) but look what I asked for and got for Christmas yesterday...goodies for Vee baby...aka the "Purple Princess" :wink:


----------



## Yogiwick

OK didn't know if you were able to visit her. Glad they are updating you!!

Haha, it's perfect!! Don't feel childish! I would do the same..asked for a gift certificate for a horse site haha  (and I've got a couple years on you)


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> OK didn't know if you were able to visit her. Glad they are updating you!!
> 
> Haha, it's perfect!! Don't feel childish! I would do the same..asked for a gift certificate for a horse site haha  (and I've got a couple years on you)


Haha glad to know, I'm really a child at heart 

I was planning on visiting Vee right after she was born but decided to hold off. It would have been $600+ just to "visit" and then I would have to still save to truck her here, so I decided being financially stable to get her here was smarter than trying to squeeze in a visit and then not being able to afford to get her home! Depressing for sure, but I feel like it is the responsible thing to do. I'm on the countdown now though...almost less than 3 months!


----------



## Yogiwick

It would be that much harder to leave again too!

She is in good hands...this way you can build up your excitement! lol


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> It would be that much harder to leave again too!
> 
> She is in good hands...this way you can build up your excitement! lol


Oh I definitely wouldn't have wanted to leave once I saw her! This whole year has been a lesson of patience for me...and determination. This was just another life test. I'll have waited since the day her mother was bred until weaning time (basically 1 year and 4 months!) and I know she is worth the wait :wink:


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Subbing!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Here she is at 11 weeks!


----------



## Yogiwick

So fuzzy and round  I love her star!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> So fuzzy and round  I love her star!


Thanks, I do too. She is definitely a chunky monkey :lol:


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Vee continues to grow strong! I'm informed that she is becoming quite the independent little girl...not wanting to go into the stall with Mom at night and venturing around on her own :lol:







Refusing to go into her stall














Being friendly







Playing outside with Mum


----------



## EnduranceLover6

**The big wet spot on her back is where her Mom drops her grain and then cleans it up afterwards lol


----------



## Yogiwick

From just these few posts I personally feel I have a good grasp on her personality lol. Does not surprise me. So cute!

I was wondering what that was!! Cute haha. Maybe she needs a bath or something since it's in every picture. Wouldn't want her skin to get irritated. I was starting to think it was worst rain rot ever and was wondering why you hadn't mentioned it lol.


----------



## Zexious

Bahhh she looks like a giant fluff ball xD <3! So cute.

Keep the updates come'n!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thanks. I too feel like I have a good sense of her personality...and I'm preparing myself lol. I'm gonna have my hands full with TWO sassy Arab mares :wink:

As for the wet spot...they've been grooming it regularly, but take pictures for me either in the morning or at night time after feeding so its always there after Mum eats. Her long fuzzy coat doesn't help.

Yesterday my aunt and I set the dates for when we are going to get her...we leave March 10th! Much sooner than I expected (was thinking she'd want to go at the end of March) so I'm psyched!!!


----------



## Yogiwick

EnduranceLover6 said:


> Thanks. I too feel like I have a good sense of her personality...and I'm preparing myself lol. I'm gonna have my hands full with TWO sassy Arab mares :wink:
> 
> As for the wet spot...they've been grooming it regularly, but take pictures for me either in the morning or at night time after feeding so its always there after Mum eats. Her long fuzzy coat doesn't help.
> 
> Yesterday my aunt and I set the dates for when we are going to get her...we leave March 10th! Much sooner than I expected (was thinking she'd want to go at the end of March) so I'm psyched!!!


She's fantastic!
Cute that it's always there, you think she'd move!

So exciting!! At this point you can start counting down  I can't wait til we get even more regular updates lol


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> She's fantastic!
> Cute that it's always there, you think she'd move!
> 
> So exciting!! At this point you can start counting down  I can't wait til we get even more regular updates lol


Oh when she gets here you guys are gonna have a picture overload!!! I constantly beg for pictures and unfortunately what I get is what I post lol. My gram tries her best :wink:

You would think that she would move...but I guess she refuses to eat out of her own feed dish and hogs Mom's...so I'm assuming she stands right under her and Velvet just uses her back to catch all the loose grain that falls out of her mouth. 

63 days before I *FINALLY* get to meet my Vee baby...but who's counting?? :lol:


----------



## EnduranceLover6

More pictures! Vee turns 3 months old tomorrow 







Tired Baby!




























Vee's daddy playing in the mud...smellin' the girls :wink:


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Arab kisses!!! My new favorite picture


----------



## rideverystride

That last picture of her giving kisses is ADORABLE .


----------



## Yogiwick

OMG.... Kisses picture _won't show up for me!!! :shock::shock::shock:_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> OMG.... Kisses picture _won't show up for me!!! :shock::shock::shock:_


Ohhh no! How about with this link...
http://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac140/rithfib/20140110_180656_zpsa343ed29.jpg


----------



## Yogiwick

Nope. I can't see any pictures for some reason (even the ones from before). I think it's just my computer. I'll check back in until I can though!


----------



## FrostedLilly

There's something up with the website. If you login to the mobile site from your phone, the pictures will probably show up fine. I've noticed this on a lot of other threads too.


----------



## Yogiwick

Heh, got it on a different browser and only through your link (??) Oh well. Thanks!
Such a cute picture 
She is such a little booger . It's going to be so hard not to spoil her haha.


----------



## Yogiwick

Glynnis said:


> There's something up with the website. If you login to the mobile site from your phone, the pictures will probably show up fine. I've noticed this on a lot of other threads too.


Heh, my phone is not so high tech, but good to know it's not just me!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> Heh, got it on a different browser and only through your link (??) Oh well. Thanks!
> Such a cute picture
> She is such a little booger . It's going to be so hard not to spoil her haha.


Oh I'm not even going to try to not spoil her...it's inevitable! So I am SO excited to announce that our trip dates have moved forward a little...we are headed out to get Miss Vee March 8th, possibly even March 7th!!!! Only *50* days


----------



## EnduranceLover6

More pictures of Vee baby for you guys!























*43 DAYS* :happydance:


----------



## Yogiwick

Loving the expressions! Mom's so pretty too.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

No recent updates or pictures of Vee yet...but on the upside there's only 35 days left!

I received a couple recent pictures of Vee's sire playing outside...I think her and her daddy are gonna be a lot alike :wink:


----------



## Yogiwick

Even dirty and fuzzy he has that quality look not to mention beauty! I am a fan (and wow that went by fast!!)


----------



## Arab Mama

Wow! She is getting big. Can't wait until you bring her home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thanks Yogiwick & Arab Mama. 
It certainly IS going by fast, but it also feels like I've been waiting FOREVER. I think when its actually the day we leave to get her I might have a mild panic attack :wink:


----------



## EnduranceLover6

:lol:


----------



## Yogiwick

Such a little turd. SOO CUTE  She KNOWS she's all that


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> Such a little turd. SOO CUTE  She KNOWS she's all that


OMG I know...its too funny. I can't wait to turn her loose with Selena and see the little Diva strut her stuff :wink:






*Please excuse my music choice lol


----------



## Yogiwick

Lol the music suits her. They'll be such a cute pair.

She's gonna be fun to train, very easy once you convince her it's her idea lol


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> Lol the music suits her. They'll be such a cute pair.
> 
> She's gonna be fun to train, very easy once you convince her it's her idea lol


I hope your right Yogiwick! Easy or difficult, we'll get there :wink:


----------



## EnduranceLover6

More pictures!














I've been told that she was a very good girl to handle today and is really starting to love attention


----------



## Yogiwick

Fuzzy!!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Today marks *30 days* until we go get Vee! 

First picture vs. most recent...so grown up already!


----------



## Yogiwick

Looks like a different horse! lol

So exciting- 30 days!


----------



## FrostedLilly

What a sweetheart. I do believe you might have a pretty little seal brown filly on your hands!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Glynnis said:


> What a sweetheart. I do believe you might have a pretty little seal brown filly on your hands!


I'm not sure what determines a seal brown vs. bay when looking at them this young. It will be exciting to see how her color changes over time 

Last night I got a little carried away and put up her little corner feeder in her stall for when she gets here. I couldn't help myself...doing little tasks makes me feel like she really IS coming...and it keeps me sane while I continue waiting :lol:


----------



## Yogiwick

Awwwww it's baby height!!! <3 <3

Get everything ready- go for it!


----------



## FrostedLilly

The mare in my avatar is brown. She was born a very similar colour to your girl and then changed after her first shed. I apologize that photos aren't really good. They're old and scanned in. The thing that makes me think of brown is the lighter colour on her muzzle. But like you said, her colour could change too. It's just my hypothesis because I like browns.  And I think it's good you're preparing; the next 30 days are going to go by faster than you think so the more you can do to prepare, the better! 

Lilly at a few days old








After her first shed


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Glynnis said:


> The mare in my avatar is brown. She was born a very similar colour to your girl and then changed after her first shed. I apologize that photos aren't really good. They're old and scanned in. The thing that makes me think of brown is the lighter colour on her muzzle. But like you said, her colour could change too. It's just my hypothesis because I like browns.  And I think it's good you're preparing; the next 30 days are going to go by faster than you think so the more you can do to prepare, the better!
> 
> Lilly at a few days old
> View attachment 366897
> 
> 
> After her first shed
> View attachment 366905


Oh my gosh she is cute!


----------



## Yogiwick

Glynnis said:


> The mare in my avatar is brown. She was born a very similar colour to your girl and then changed after her first shed. I apologize that photos aren't really good. They're old and scanned in. The thing that makes me think of brown is the lighter colour on her muzzle. But like you said, her colour could change too. It's just my hypothesis because I like browns.  And I think it's good you're preparing; the next 30 days are going to go by faster than you think so the more you can do to prepare, the better!
> 
> Lilly at a few days old
> View attachment 366897
> 
> 
> After her first shed
> View attachment 366905


Youre mare is very Arab-y for only being 1/4 pretty!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Yogiwick said:


> Youre mare is very Arab-y for only being 1/4 pretty!


She's actually closer to being half Arab... 7/16 if you want to be exact. She did get a good chunk of the Arab side, though, including the personality!

Sorry, EnduranceLover. I wasn't trying to hijack your thread, I was just trying to show an example of how they can change so drastically. What else do you need to do for prep? Have you bought any pretty halters or blankets or anything?


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Glynnis said:


> She's actually closer to being half Arab... 7/16 if you want to be exact. She did get a good chunk of the Arab side, though, including the personality!
> 
> Sorry, EnduranceLover. I wasn't trying to hijack your thread, I was just trying to show an example of how they can change so drastically. What else do you need to do for prep? Have you bought any pretty halters or blankets or anything?


No worries...I love seeing other babies! Especially sassy Arabs :wink:

I'm not sure what else I need to do for prep, other than setting the stall up completely before we leave to get her. As for purchases, I'm going CRAZY because I want to buy her something SO badly. My uncle told me to save my $$ because she's growing out of everything. So of course all those cute little halters & blankies have to wait because I have no clue what size she is and don't wanna buy something she won't fit in! What other things could I buy?? I got a few used baby halters on the way, leadrope, feed dish, brushes, water buckets, salt blocks (mineral & plain), shavings, feed, and a Lick-It for her to play with. Anything else...?


----------



## Yogiwick

You SURE you don't want to buy color coordinated baby gear?? (lol sorry  must be hard to resist, but be practical!)


----------



## Arab Mama

They grow like weeds. And yet Arabians tend to mature a bit slower. They usually don't finish filling out until 5 or 6 years. We have two three year olds and I think I see some growth every few weeks. Then they'll level out a bit before growing again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> You SURE you don't want to buy color coordinated baby gear?? (lol sorry  must be hard to resist, but be practical!)


You have no idea :wink: 
I have already decided her color is purple, bay or brown it will look good on her. Plus I like calling her the "Purple Princess" because she truly is a little diva! I went to the tack shop to pick up some odd ends the other day and what did they have...a purple foal/pony halter with purple fleece fuzzies all over it...let's just say I had all I could do to walk outta there without it!

Arab Mama--boy do I wish I could pick your brain about these Arab babies. This will be my first and my #1 goal is to give her the best start possible. I'm actually a senior in college this year (Bachelor's of Science in Equine Studies) and I chose to do my senior project on "A Start for Success", in other words the best way to raise a foal from the 3rd trimester of pregnancy to the 1st year of life. So I appreciate all your guys' input for me


----------



## EnduranceLover6

New pics!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

25 days! Got a final approval from my barn manager a couple of days ago to make sure she was still okay with me boarding Miss Vee. Slowly continuing to put things together...however now time is starting to draggggggggg  Can it just be March already??!??


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Velencia is 4 months old today! Weaning is coming soon!

I love looking at all her pictures side-by-side and seeing how much she has changed...this one is from day 1 to most recent.


----------



## laurapratt01

Subbing!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

17 (possibly 16) days!! Truck & trailer are receiving maintenance and tune ups this week. 

I'm on vacation this entire week, so no school/classes to keep me busy. Thankfully I have a few days of work to keep me sane as the time continues to drag 

I also want to apologize for this thread being, well....pretty dang boring. The anticipation of Vee being born was enough to keep it going, but now its really slowing down. I promise, once she gets here there will be pictures and updates!!! Like EVERYDAY lol. I already told my Facebook friends to delete me if they don't like seeing horse pictures in their newsfeed :wink:


----------



## Yogiwick

Nah it's not boring. It's anticipation! I for one am always happy to see your updates. Just waiting for the one in a week or so that said you snapped and are walking down there!! haha.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Haha I'm glad your not too bored Yogiwick...I'm about to start walking now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

I'm not bored either. I always hope you've received more pictures of little miss Vee when I come to this thread and am looking forward to you finally being able to get her! I think we've all been in a place where we've had to wait what has seemed ages for a horse, foal or what have you, so we all feel your pain! I'm waiting for Lilly to foal and I sometimes think the same thing when I update her thread... "oh great, here's another picture of the wide load for everyone to see!", but I have to vent the excitement and anticipation somewhere!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Glynnis said:


> I'm not bored either. I always hope you've received more pictures of little miss Vee when I come to this thread and am looking forward to you finally being able to get her! I think we've all been in a place where we've had to wait what has seemed ages for a horse, foal or what have you, so we all feel your pain! I'm waiting for Lilly to foal and I sometimes think the same thing when I update her thread... "oh great, here's another picture of the wide load for everyone to see!", but I have to vent the excitement and anticipation somewhere!


I'm glad your not bored either Glynnis. I know you feel my pain when it comes to anticipation lol. 

I wish I had more pictures of Vee to upload, I nag my grandmother & uncle at least once a week. Whatever I get I put up here! They are suppose to be weaning her anytime now, so maybe I'll get some pictures today or tomorrow 

As excited as I am, I'm also very nervous about this trip. I've been having nightmares about it going wrong. I know I have experienced people helping me and a good set of hands, but its just such a long trip for a baby  Please send good thoughts our way ahead of time...and then double them when we leave lol

Glynnis--I've been following your updates on Lilly pretty regularly...when is she due again? She looks HUGE!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Ugh, she is huge. It's hard to believe that at one point I questioned if she were still pregnant or not. I had her ultrasounded and confirmed in foal, but it seemed to take so long for her to show I started to wonder. She will be at 340 days on April 5, so just over a month to go... so she's going to get bigger still. If she's not careful going through the deep snow, she'll get high centered.


----------



## Yogiwick

If she's a maiden I wouldn't stress about that too much.

Just had to mention. I keep on seeing this thread and the "update-she's here!" and thinking she came early. Every single time lol, you think it'd figure it out by now!!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> If she's a maiden I wouldn't stress about that too much.
> 
> Just had to mention. I keep on seeing this thread and the "update-she's here!" and thinking she came early. Every single time lol, you think it'd figure it out by now!!


Haha, keeps you on your toes :wink:


----------



## EnduranceLover6

I put up Vee's "likit" tonight...couldn't help myself. I've been meaning to buy a holder for the refill, but keep forgetting so I slid an old lead rope through the hole and VOILA!, a homemade likit holder! Hahaha...kinda looks like a parrot toy you'd hang in a bird cage :wink:















*Only 2 weeks to go!*


----------



## Yogiwick

You will have her hay and water waiting by the time she gets home.

Thought for something cute to do.. Nice nameplate, for her door?


----------



## FrostedLilly

Lol you must be almost dying from anticipation! Stall is looking good though. I think a nameplate is a really good idea


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> You will have her hay and water waiting by the time she gets home.
> 
> Thought for something cute to do.. Nice nameplate, for her door?


Hmmm...that's a good idea. I do have a dry-erase stall sign on her stall door (already filled out of course :wink But a real name plate/sign would be super cute! I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Yogiwick

Yeah you could go with just a nice regular name plate, or what I've always wanted to do (once I have extra money haha) is get a really nice handcrafted one with the horses name and a drawing (more pattern-flowers leaves birds stuff), probably wood with this burnt in, for each of my horses. It'll be pricier but I think if you found an artistic you like and got the perfect sign it would be something you'd enjoy and treasure a lot.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Great ideas Yogiwick! I'm trying to plan a cute & girly sign for her stall :wink:

*AND FINALLY SOME RECENT PICTURES!* 
















11 Days...11 days...11 days


----------



## peneloppe

Aww, ain't this one a cutie!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Such a cute little inquisitive face. May the next 11 days go by fast!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick

Less than two weeks! Love that last pic, and I see she still has a wet bum haha.


----------



## morganarab94

Subbing! She's such a cutie!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thanks everyone. I am beyond excited! Just trying to put it out of my mind a little longer. Now that its so close the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

I think she's saying "Come get me Mom!" :wink:


----------



## EnduranceLover6

You guys we are down to the *single* digits! 9 (possibly 8) days left!


----------



## Yogiwick

How awesome will it be when you get a phone call saying "hey I'm busy, let's go tomorrow!" haha. Soon you will be planning that though!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> How awesome will it be when you get a phone call saying "hey I'm busy, let's go tomorrow!" haha. Soon you will be planning that though!


Ugggh, I'm ready but I'm not sure if I'm READY. I hope this awful winter weather we've been having doesn't postpone our trip. I'm staying positive!


----------



## Yogiwick

That picture of a nicely set up large warm stall, I'm sure a safe turnout (even that could wait a day or two), and I'm sure you have food and water...you're ready. I'm sure you'll think of a million little other things you want but you have the important stuff.

Just realized, you're going from VT to PA right? You should bring her by my place on the way back!! I can even keep her (for a day or two!..hehe) if you don't think you're ready!!


----------



## Zexious

I bet you're stoked to bring your baby home! How exciting!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> That picture of a nicely set up large warm stall, I'm sure a safe turnout (even that could wait a day or two), and I'm sure you have food and water...you're ready. I'm sure you'll think of a million little other things you want but you have the important stuff.
> 
> Just realized, you're going from VT to PA right? You should bring her by my place on the way back!! I can even keep her (for a day or two!..hehe) if you don't think you're ready!!


Oh yes, I've got the stall prepared. All I need is shavings and fresh hay & water :wink: Stocked up of shavings today for both of the girls and picking up extra grain this weekend. I'm so excited, but so nervous too! I hope you guys are ready for the long hall because I plan on keeping you UTD throughout the trip to get her, depending on how well I can update you from my phone! We are driving from Vermont to Kentucky, and then back. Taking 2 days each way so we have time to rest.


----------



## Yogiwick

So, again, you'll stop in MA 

lol where are you planning on stopping?


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> So, again, you'll stop in MA
> 
> lol where are you planning on stopping?


Haha where in MA are you?! 

We plan to stop in East Otto, NY with a endurance friend of my Aunt & I. My best friend Megan is from western Mass. and will be making the trip with us


----------



## Yogiwick

lol Well my parents place (and horses/barn) is right next to the northeastern part of the Quabbin (technically central, right on the border of western), I am south of Nashua, NH. Sounds like you'll be taking a more northernly route though.

Good, I think it will be good to have more people  (and I am thrilled for the constant updates!!)

Little Vee has no idea what she's in for! lol


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> lol Well my parents place (and horses/barn) is right next to the northeastern part of the Quabbin (technically central, right on the border of western), I am south of Nashua, NH. Sounds like you'll be taking a more northernly route though.
> 
> Good, I think it will be good to have more people  (and I am thrilled for the constant updates!!)
> 
> Little Vee has no idea what she's in for! lol


Sweet! I'll ask her if she knows where Quabbin is (I'm sure she does). I am trying to keep you guys updated as much as I can. Speaking of updates, I got a rather depressing one last night. Gram says she dewormed Vee and Velvet a while ago and they passed some worms, however Vee is still rubbing her tail. As much as I am thankful for all their help, I am *so* ****ed  They said they would deworm her again, but I just want to get her here and take care of it myself. I can't stand the thought of her with worms in her little belly, makes me so upset. Poor Megan has to hear me complain about it all day, she is my rock. 

8 days Vee...prepare yourself!


----------



## Yogiwick

Lol it's that giant puddle that takes up a good chunk of the state, though we call the general area the Quabbin as well (Quabbin Reservoir being the puddle ) I am sure she does 

I'm sure she is fine, I feel they need a decent amount in order to pass any but she is obviously healthy and happy. I would get a fecal once you have her, there may be something else in there. It is normal for them to have at least a small amount of stuff in there, that's the way they're designed (why I don't like daily dewormers). I am sure you will be taking the absolute best care of her once you have her, lol, I have NO doubt


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> Lol it's that giant puddle that takes up a good chunk of the state, though we call the general area the Quabbin as well (Quabbin Reservoir being the puddle ) I am sure she does
> 
> I'm sure she is fine, I feel they need a decent amount in order to pass any but she is obviously healthy and happy. I would get a fecal once you have her, there may be something else in there. It is normal for them to have at least a small amount of stuff in there, that's the way they're designed (why I don't like daily dewormers). I am sure you will be taking the absolute best care of her once you have her, lol, I have NO doubt


Thanks. Thankfully being a college student I am surrounded by several veterinarians and experienced horse people that I have access to as well as my own horse ownership experience. I am like a human sponge...pick at peoples brains, stay open minded, and absorb :wink:

Will definitely test BOTH my mares once Vee gets here. I want to keep them together for a while before they go out with the rest of the herd, therefore they need to be on the same schedule as everyone else and parasite symptoms/signs need to be cleared from the little one. Hopefully her itchy bum will be gone in no time!


----------



## Yogiwick

I have no doubt! and that is imo the best way to learn!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Got an email from my aunt this morning saying that we are officially leaving Friday instead of Saturday! OMG OMG OMG OMG :happydance:

*6 DAYS!*


----------



## EnduranceLover6

And I bought a stable blanket for the girl this morning...feels like Christmas  lol


----------



## FrostedLilly

Yay! So exciting! And cute jacket!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Happy Monday everyone! 
It is finally *THE WEEK*! Spoke more with my aunt and it sounds like we are pretty much ready to go. My excitement is overwhelming...and I still have so much to do! Ahhhh!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Stall is ready...just needs shavings (made myself wait until tomorrow :wink

I have been running around with my head cut off. As much pre-preparation as I did this trip snuck up on me! Today is also my birthday, which I spent most of at the barn moving hay, fixing fence, etc. Picked up a tube of Gastro-Guard from my Vet this morning so hopefully we can avoid ulcers on our trip (should have picked up a tube for myself!). 

Now I must hammer out all my homework....good thing I'm an equine major...my professors are all equine professionals who FULLY support my absence for this trip 

And....the stall!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Happy Birthday! And only 48 more hours!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Glynnis said:


> Happy Birthday! And only 48 more hours!


Thank you Glynnis! How's that baby cooking going on your end??


----------



## morganarab94

Happy birthday!! Can't wait till she gets home with you!!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

morganarab94 said:


> Happy birthday!! Can't wait till she gets home with you!!


Me either Morganarab94


----------



## Follow

Feeling so excited for you!! Can't wait to see more pictures of this cutie!!!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you guys! 

My girlfriend Megan (who is going on the trip with me) just let me open my birthday gift she got me...

ISN'T IT BEAUTIFUL?! I have tears...my girls are together for the first time :wink:


----------



## FrostedLilly

Wow! What a beautiful and thoughtful gift. What I wouldn't give to have those artistic skills...

Lilly is doing fine. She hasn't served an eviction notice yet and she doesn't look like she will anytime soon. I can see a little bit of development starting in her udder and she's getting rounder by the second, but we're only at 309 days so she could go a while yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick

Gorgeous!!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Glynnis said:


> Wow! What a beautiful and thoughtful gift. What I wouldn't give to have those artistic skills...
> 
> Lilly is doing fine. She hasn't served an eviction notice yet and she doesn't look like she will anytime soon. I can see a little bit of development starting in her udder and she's getting rounder by the second, but we're only at 309 days so she could go a while yet.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Another month or so! I bet she'll have it earlier than you think :wink:


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Stall is bedded with fresh shaving! 

So...remember that ridiculous purple, fuzzy halter I told you guys I saw and wanted to buy? Well...I came to the barn today only to find another birthday surprise from Annie (aka. Megan's horse lol). This was hanging on Vee's door :lol:








I can't believe I'm saying this...but tomorrow, *WE DRIVE*!


----------



## Yogiwick

EnduranceLover6 said:


> Stall is bedded with fresh shaving!
> 
> So...remember that ridiculous purple, fuzzy halter I told you guys I saw and wanted to buy? Well...I came to the barn today only to find another birthday surprise from Annie (aka. Megan's horse lol). This was hanging on Vee's door :lol:
> View attachment 385153
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm saying this...but tomorrow, *WE DRIVE*!


You have such a good friend 

Good luck on your trip!!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> You have such a good friend
> 
> Good luck on your trip!!


I agree...I am very lucky to have her! Thank you for the "good luck"...we will need it! 

I think I can post from my phone so prepare yourselves :wink: Otherwise you won't hear from me until Wednesday night when we get back to Vermont!


----------



## Arab Mama

I'm so excited for you! Your friend is quite the artist. Hope you have a safe trip.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arab Mama

Arab Mama said:


> I'm so excited for you! Your friend is quite the artist. Hope you have a safe trip.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arrowattack09

Subbing!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

arrowattack09 said:


> Subbing!


I can't upload picture from my phone but just wanted to let you guys know we are in PA and crossing into MD! Taking lots of pics for when I get back!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick

This time went by so fast!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Drive safe!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Glynnis said:


> Drive safe!


Thank you! We are in West Virginia now and should be in KY this afternoon. Only hours lay between finally getting to meet my girl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Oh that's so exciting! I hope everything goes according to plan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick

Hope you've met your little angel by now  How exciting!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Sorry I've been slacking...I have met my girl and I'm in LOVE! We might be leaving tomorrow instead of Tuesday to miss a snow storm. Will update with pics and videos ASAP!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick

good, pics sooner 

Who are you kidding? You've been in love!! 

So happy for you!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

I know I know...but I'm even MORE in love than I could have imagined. Vee is so smart and brave. I played with her today and had a blast. Pray for us on our trip home, I hope she does okay. She's a tough little thang!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick

She'll be just fine 

Man I hate cold turkey weaning. Has she been away from mom yet?


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> She'll be just fine
> 
> Man I hate cold turkey weaning. Has she been away from mom yet?


Yes she's been off Mum for a couple weeks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Headed home today. Riding in the back of the trailer with Vee as we speak. Bad, I know, but she's a little traumatized and being with her seems to help a ton. She is standing quiet and being a very brave girl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick

EnduranceLover6 said:


> Yes she's been off Mum for a couple weeks.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good that'll be much better for both of you


----------



## Yogiwick

She'll be just fine  She's a good girl. Now she trailer's lol.

I know its taboo but don't see the huge deal assuming you're in a safe spot. Can't say I wouldn't do it myself. Obviously safer in the vehicle but it's not like nothing could happen in their either. Shrug. So what's it like back there lol?

So lots of pics tomorrow? haha


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> She'll be just fine  She's a good girl. Now she trailer's lol.
> 
> I know its taboo but don't see the huge deal assuming you're in a safe spot. Can't say I wouldn't do it myself. Obviously safer in the vehicle but it's not like nothing could happen in their either. Shrug. So what's it like back there lol?
> 
> So lots of pics tomorrow? haha


Yeah I agree. I personally feel better being back here and she s glued right beside me. She's quiet right now, perky and alert, but has her foot cocked. Honestly its pretty scary back here, especially for a baby. The trailer is really loud and is rattling horrible, which I don't understand because it's like brand new lol. But anyways, she's coping. We will both sleep well tonight. 

Tomorrow you will have pictures I promise! I have videos too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick

I think you being back there is a great start to building a relationship before. Sounds like she is already starting to trust you. She needs a mommy figure right now.

Ugh I'd imagine. I'm sure that's normal, imagine what it would be like in an old rattly trailer!

Oh yay


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> I think you being back there is a great start to building a relationship before. Sounds like she is already starting to trust you. She needs a mommy figure right now.
> 
> Ugh I'd imagine. I'm sure that's normal, imagine what it would be like in an old rattly trailer!
> 
> Oh yay


I don't know how it could be more rattle than this! Even I'm scared! lol

I think being back here helped a lot, I'm gonna try to sit in the truck next time we stop to give her a break. I had to pee in the trailer about an hour ago and the minute I disappeared she was whinnying to me...talk about difficult...popping a squat at 65mph is harder than it looks lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morganarab94

YAYYY!!! So excited to see pictures.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Can't wait to see pics! I can't believe you're finally bringing her home! Wow, you're braver than I am, lol. No way would I be back there!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

trainerunlimited said:


> Can't wait to see pics! I can't believe you're finally bringing her home! Wow, you're braver than I am, lol. No way would I be back there!


Homeward bound! Vee did great last night and hopped right on the trailer this morning. I promise pictures tonight!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverSunRider

I keep checking to see if pictures are a thing and yet they are not. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Yogiwick

^^lol me too

Have a safe final drive!! She's got the best personality.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> ^^lol me too
> 
> Have a safe final drive!! She's got the best personality.


Haha thanks guys...we should be home around 6-7pm and I won't forget the pictures! She's doing so good...eating, drinking, peeing & pooping! I can't wait for you to see her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Okay...we are home! Sorry it took me so long to reply, I've been unpacking and getting reorganized. Vee traveled well today and is tucked into her new stall safe and sound. Phew...now I can take a deep breath! 

And now what you all have been waiting for!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzZO8IT27qk&feature=youtu.be

*Our setup*








*Vee & Daddy*





























*Meeting Auntie Megan*
















*On the trailer!*















*Home!*


----------



## FrostedLilly

Ah, what a little cutie! You must be so happy to finally have her home!


----------



## Yogiwick

Such a brave little girl and she looks SOO cute in her stall!! <3<3

She looks a little rolly polly in some of those pics haha.

Watched the video too...omg she has the most kissable nose!! and so friendly/curious! Thanks for spoiling us!


----------



## laurapratt01

Did you go to VTC? You look really familiar! 
Love your little princess! If you find that you can't actually handle all of that cuteness over an extended period of time (many underestimate the power of it), feel free to send her my way!
She seems super social! What a doll! I hope you start a training thread for her!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

laurapratt01 said:


> Did you go to VTC? You look really familiar!
> Love your little princess! If you find that you can't actually handle all of that cuteness over an extended period of time (many underestimate the power of it), feel free to send her my way!
> She seems super social! What a doll! I hope you start a training thread for her!


Yes I go to VTC! Graduating this semester. 

Thank you all...I just know there is something special about her. We were meant to be together after all this time & struggle. I spent this morning at the barn and she was doing great! Not stressed AT ALL. She is such a good eater and drinker, even on the trailer she took good care of herself. I groomed her all up this morning and shes getting better about touching her legs (which she hasn't had done). We will work on it a little bit every day. Selena is still unsure about her...planning how we will introduce them both safely. 

I forgot to post these pictures of when she arrived last night. Here she is meeting the barn crew :lol:

*Meeting Megan's mare Annie Star*








*Meeting Selena*








*Meeting 'Ole Man' Waco*








*Meeting Cody*


----------



## laurapratt01

Very cool! Good luck as you're finishing up your last semester! I graduated in '11 so you must've been a freshmen then? 
Anyways, your filly is lovely! I like the first picture with Annie Star (I think I might know her previous owner from VTC?...). Vee looks like a runway model strutting her stuff, nose in the air like she just don't care


----------



## EnduranceLover6

laurapratt01 said:


> Very cool! Good luck as you're finishing up your last semester! I graduated in '11 so you must've been a freshmen then?
> Anyways, your filly is lovely! I like the first picture with Annie Star (I think I might know her previous owner from VTC?...). Vee looks like a runway model strutting her stuff, nose in the air like she just don't care


What a small world! Yes we were freshman in 2010-2011 so that makes sense. Laura Conrad (who used to own Annie Star) was in our program as well and Megan bought her from her last year. She's a gem. 

Vee definitely thinks highly of herself and is pretty independent. I can't wait to let her run around later this afternoon in the indoor! I'll try to take a video/pictures.


----------



## FrostedLilly

She has such a bright, expressive face. Glad you guys made it home safely.


----------



## Yogiwick

EnduranceLover6 said:


> Yes I go to VTC! Graduating this semester.
> 
> Thank you all...I just know there is something special about her. We were meant to be together after all this time & struggle. I spent this morning at the barn and she was doing great! Not stressed AT ALL. She is such a good eater and drinker, even on the trailer she took good care of herself. I groomed her all up this morning and shes getting better about touching her legs (which she hasn't had done). We will work on it a little bit every day. Selena is still unsure about her...planning how we will introduce them both safely.
> 
> I forgot to post these pictures of when she arrived last night. Here she is meeting the barn crew :lol:
> 
> *Meeting Megan's mare Annie Star*
> View attachment 388713
> 
> 
> *Meeting Selena*
> View attachment 388689
> 
> 
> *Meeting 'Ole Man' Waco*
> View attachment 388705
> 
> 
> *Meeting Cody*
> View attachment 388697


Poor Selena, she must be thinking "she looks like me.. and mommy's holding her...replacement???!!!!" lol she looks so skeptical. (Star is beautiful!)


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> Poor Selena, she must be thinking "she looks like me.. and mommy's holding her...replacement???!!!!" lol she looks so skeptical. (Star is beautiful!)


Yes she is definitely mad at me. I spent some extra time with her this morning and then longed her tonight to get her out and about. Her mood improved a little but she's definitely not sure about Miss Vee yet. 

I turned Vee loose in our indoor arena tonight so she could stretch her legs...what a HOOT! She had so much fun running around and showing off. I was grinning ear to ear just watching her.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPLeMZ5F8zY&feature=share

The weather here is so bad...we are getting a blizzard and the temps are suppose to drop into the negatives for the next couple of days. Vee didn't feel as warm tonight so I put a light blanket on her since she's not use to this cold of weather...and of course a picture to show it off...first time wearing a blanket :lol:


----------



## trainerunlimited

She is adorable! I'm glad she's finally with you! There is just nothing better than raising a baby yourself and putting the time in to make it a decent equine citizen! Can't wait to watch her grow up!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

trainerunlimited said:


> She is adorable! I'm glad she's finally with you! There is just nothing better than raising a baby yourself and putting the time in to make it a decent equine citizen! Can't wait to watch her grow up!


Thanks trainerunlimited! 

Now the real question is should I keep updating her progress on this thread or should I start a new one? :?


----------



## Follow

EnduranceLover6 said:


> Thanks trainerunlimited!
> 
> Now the real question is should I keep updating her progress on this thread or should I start a new one? :?



Maybe I missed the answer, but the REAL question is, Does that fuzzy purple halter fit?


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Follow said:


> Maybe I missed the answer, but the REAL question is, Does that fuzzy purple halter fit?


BAHAHA! I don't know Follow...I'll have to try it on today :lol:


----------



## Yogiwick

EnduranceLover6 said:


> Yes she is definitely mad at me. I spent some extra time with her this morning and then longed her tonight to get her out and about. Her mood improved a little but she's definitely not sure about Miss Vee yet.
> 
> I turned Vee loose in our indoor arena tonight so she could stretch her legs...what a HOOT! She had so much fun running around and showing off. I was grinning ear to ear just watching her.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPLeMZ5F8zY&feature=share
> 
> The weather here is so bad...we are getting a blizzard and the temps are suppose to drop into the negatives for the next couple of days. Vee didn't feel as warm tonight so I put a light blanket on her since she's not use to this cold of weather...and of course a picture to show it off...first time wearing a blanket :lol:
> View attachment 389089


SO cute! She's so full of herself and while gorgeous is still very round and fuzzy, it's hysterical to watch her run around with her nose in the air and tail up!

I love how she keeps coming back to you. Won't be hard to catch


----------



## Yogiwick

EnduranceLover6 said:


> Thanks trainerunlimited!
> 
> Now the real question is should I keep updating her progress on this thread or should I start a new one? :?


I'd start a new one. I love this thread but it's already been foaling thread all the way up until you got her... first post was...August.

I'd make a new one and include a link to this!! I think this thread really shows all the excitement and planning that went into this and is very relevant. Just very long


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yogiwick said:


> SO cute! She's so full of herself and while gorgeous is still very round and fuzzy, it's hysterical to watch her run around with her nose in the air and tail up!
> 
> I love how she keeps coming back to you. Won't be hard to catch


Haha thanks. She is very fuzzy! It's hard for me to tell if she's really as round as she looks because of all that hair! 



Yogiwick said:


> I'd start a new one. I love this thread but it's already been foaling thread all the way up until you got her... first post was...August.
> 
> I'd make a new one and include a link to this!! I think this thread really shows all the excitement and planning that went into this and is very relevant. Just very long


I agree, which is why I asked your guys' opinion. I started a new thread that can be found below & I including the link to this thread also in case anyone wants to know the beginning of our story lol. I hope all of you continue to stay with us to watch Vee grow! 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-bre...ining-playtime-adventures-379426/#post4962226


----------



## bisherra

I own a Zambizy Stallion. X Immortal Wind. This is a awesome bloodline. Strong classy babies good luck!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

bisherra said:


> I own a Zambizy Stallion. X Immortal Wind. This is a awesome bloodline. Strong classy babies good luck!


I would LOVE to see pictures of your stallion!!!


----------

